# atlas folding part 2



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

wow!

this is a shocker.... 







here's the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAcW3Y_IJJA&feature=sdig&et=1241811049.13


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

OMFGWTFBBQ!!!
I bet you he is a multimillionare!

Hold on! why is he using 9800GX2s?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2009)

if we could get him to fold for us for just 1 day we'd jump to the top 10 i bet.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Hmmm... He seems like a nice guy, maybe if alot of use ask? He has an account on here, doesn't he?

So now he has like 24 GTX295s and 31 9800GX2s .... I have 1 4870...


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

Hmm this is good to see. Last I heard he'd closed up shop on Folding temporarily. Sold off all his GTX295s and K9A2 boards. Had another venture or two starting up and he had to put Folding on hold. I'm just happy he's up and about again, no matter the team.


----------

